# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Mailbox

## ProDomo

Hallo Holger,

im alten Forum hatte ich in meiner Mailbox ein paar Einträge. Sind die jetzt endgültig weg?

Viele Grüße
Michael

----------

